# Can I just brag a minute...or two...or six???



## Lisa (May 4, 2009)

This weekend was the Manitoba Provincial Air Rifle Championships.  I am very proud to announce that my 15 year old daughter is the new Provincial Champion beating out two National Team members to take the title.  Connor is the youngest Manitoban to ever win the title.  She won, first place sub-junior, first place junior, first place lady, first place expert and Match winner.  She shot personal bests of 385/400 and 576/600.  She is now officially a Master shooter.

Her Dad and I are very proud to say the least.  Here of some pics of the finals.  The cowboy hat she is wearing is her Daddy's. He always wore it during finals, so she felt it was tradition that she wear it as well.  It brought tears to her Dad's and my eyes.


----------



## grydth (May 4, 2009)

Go ahead and brag 9 minutes for this achievement.... offer congrats from all of us!

One suspects the support and nurturing of this discipline and skill: :lisafault:


----------



## Carol (May 4, 2009)

FANTASTIC!!  Congrats to you, your hubby, and to Connor!

artyon: artyon:
artyon: artyon:

Oh and I agree  :lisafault:


----------



## tellner (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations to your daughter!


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2009)

That's great!


----------



## Tames D (May 4, 2009)

Wow! Pretty damn impressive. Congrats to the champ!


----------



## KenpoTex (May 4, 2009)

Rock on!  Congrats to her!


----------



## Grenadier (May 4, 2009)

Woo hoo!  Congrats to the champ!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 4, 2009)

That is lots of work paying off for her. 

Tell her she has my respect for the dedication and work time she has put in. 


Then sit back and take some recognition as well for you and her father, for enabling her to succeed with her skills. 

:asian:


----------



## terryl965 (May 4, 2009)

Congrats to her and to the fine parents and all the support you have given her over the years.


----------



## seasoned (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations Connor, awesome job. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Also to mom and dad.


----------



## MJS (May 4, 2009)

Thats AWESOME Lisa!!! Congrats to all 3 of you! 

Mike


----------



## jks9199 (May 4, 2009)

Congratulations...

And, this time, you can say "it's Lisa's fault" with pride!


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations...

great shooting  

I hope to see her in the Olympics some day


----------



## lklawson (May 5, 2009)

'Grats.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 5, 2009)

Fantastic!  Congratulation's all around!


----------



## Lisa (May 5, 2009)

Rich Parsons said:


> That is lots of work paying off for her.
> 
> Tell her she has my respect for the dedication and work time she has put in.
> 
> ...



It was a lot of work for her to accomplish.  There are people out there that honestly don't realise the time and dedication it takes to get to the level she is at.  Whether you believe this is a "sport" or not, the training both physically and mentally that you have to put in is enormous.

The finals were so damn exciting because she was only up by one point and it would have been easy for the 2nd place person to take over but he didn't and she ended up winning by six points.

Thanks everyone for you congrats.  She is very pleased with them.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (May 5, 2009)

*HOOah!!!*


----------



## shesulsa (May 5, 2009)

Like I said ... Connor RAWKS! :whip:


----------



## zDom (May 7, 2009)

Big congratulations to all of you!

Now, before you forget, pick up the phone and

*CALL your LOCAL NEWSPAPER*!! It would make a great front-page story, IMO.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (May 7, 2009)

Lisa said:


> This weekend was the Manitoba Provincial Air Rifle Championships.  I am very proud to announce that my 15 year old daughter is the new Provincial Champion beating out two National Team members to take the title.  Connor is the youngest Manitoban to ever win the title.  She won, first place sub-junior, first place junior, first place lady, first place expert and Match winner.  She shot personal bests of 385/400 and 576/600.  She is now officially a Master shooter.
> 
> Her Dad and I are very proud to say the least.  Here of some pics of the finals.  The cowboy hat she is wearing is her Daddy's. He always wore it during finals, so she felt it was tradition that she wear it as well.  It brought tears to her Dad's and my eyes.



That is AWESOME!


----------



## Jenna (May 7, 2009)

Goodness Lisa, what an achievement - and so the legacy continues!!   Wow, it all looks SO high-tech - excuse my ignorance.  It must require such a level of skill and concentration I could not even begin to imagine.  Congratulations to a seriously skilled young woman (and mum and dad) - brag right away - I think I would in your shoes!!  Oh and I absolutely love the cowboy hat as the handed-down tradition - that is such a fantastic poetic notion I am even proud to think of it, and it suits too!  Hey, well done to you all 
Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## Iamamadad (Jun 24, 2009)

I know this is an older post but I am new and wanted to say congratulations on a great achievement. As a fan of firearms I know she has put in a lot of time and practiced very hard to get to this level of competition. Hopefully she will continue and we may see her in the Olympics.  You should be proud of your Daughter. She has shown she can achieve a goal set for herself and that is priceless. Best to you and yours in the future.

Vic


----------



## AzQkr (Aug 25, 2009)

Quite an accomplishment, congratulations to her dedication to get to that level of skill and the wins.

Brownie


----------

